# Full cover motherboard waterblocks: EK FB-KIT GA X58 (Gigabyte) experiences wanted!



## Thrackan (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am on the verge of getting a good dead on the waterblock set, but I'm looking for experiences here.
As you can see in this picture, the fitting close to the PCI-E slot is *very* close to the slot.






I'd like to see a picture with a gfx card installed to see if theres enough room for my fittings, otherwise I might bounce the deal and get a different set (mips) which will probably cost me twice as much.

Input, preferrably in the form of pics, is highly appreciated.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jul 15, 2009)

what fittings are u going to be using?


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 15, 2009)

I was planning on using my usual 3/8 screw fittings, but if that doesn't fit I might consider barbs. Not a fan of barbs though, I like my tubes screwed in tight.

I use these: click
Which are not as big as Feser screw fittings: click but still.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 15, 2009)

Just a little kick because I finally got my hands on some pics.
For anyone interested: here is a case gallery.

I see he's using barbs but he still has room. I'm gonna take my bets on it. Now to see if this guy accepts my offer


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 15, 2009)

Once you draw a card on it, it doesn't look unmanageable to me. If it's tighter than it looks, maybe a 45 degree fitting would cure connectivity issues?


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 15, 2009)

I was looking to do that but the pic's all fish-eyed. It looks managable, though I might have to make a magic shield on my gfx with duct tape to prevent direct contact to solder joints.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 15, 2009)

To be honest. I dont think its that close that a barbed fitting or a 45 degree, prior to your choice of connection, would cause any issues like that.

This isnt a recommendation of what to buy, just the idea of what I am on about.
http://jab-tech.com/Bitspower-silver-shining-Rotary-45-degree-G-1-4-adapter-BP-45R-pr-4341.html


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 15, 2009)

Nah, but a screw fitting *might*. I'll make sure to post better pics when, and if, I get the block in.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 21, 2009)

OK, *might* my ass!
I've got +5mm between the ring of my screw fitting and my GFX card. More than enough!

I'll take pics when I can be bothered to recharge my batteries


----------



## Mariusz803 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am in an IDENTICAL situation. I have the same mobo and am looking to get the same block. I see now from the pics the 45 degree elbow is a good backup if a compression fitting is too large. just wondering if anyone can confirm. 

The link about to the other persons system has very blurry images, hard to tell how close.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 17, 2010)

hmm sorry I never took pics, but maybe you can link to whatever fittings you want to try?


----------



## Mariusz803 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> hmm sorry I never took pics, but maybe you can link to whatever fittings you want to try?



Okay,

My intention was to use 3/8" ID 5/8" OD compression fittings, but i have the a Sapphire 5970 which comes with a backplate on the card, very nice but may also add to the cards thickness.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 18, 2010)

Well all I can say is I used these 3/8 ID 1/2 OD screw fittings:
Clicky (Dutch)
I had more than 5 mm left, my guess would be around 7ish. Let me check if there is any rogue pic in my attachment list that shows it.


----------



## fang_laluna (Jun 18, 2010)

Use 45 degree fitting.


----------



## Mariusz803 (Jun 18, 2010)

fang_laluna said:


> Use 45 degree fitting.
> 
> http://i50.tinypic.com/mug5z9.jpg



well sir that answers that, thanks for the pic. I know with the backplate on my card i may have an extra 1-2mm than on your card, but i suppose from your image it would not be a big issue.


----------

